# icsi at rvh belfast



## barbie1 (May 10, 2013)

hi all I'm new to this site and don't have a clue what I'm doing lol, anyone else starting icsi treatment at the rvh belfast on the nhs, I'm just waiting on my letter to go for screening appointment, anyone else starting this would love someone to share this emotional journey with .


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome Barbie

I've transferred your post to the Ireland Board so you can find ladies in your area for support.

Here are some links also on the ICSI process - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0 - there are some useful questions at the start for a first consultation.

KA xxx


----------



## barbie1 (May 10, 2013)

how do i get on to the ireland board please x


----------



## barbie1 (May 10, 2013)

got it thanks x


----------



## Hopeful32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Barbie,

I had stayed away from this site for a while as it was starting to melt my head!
I'm on waiting list for ICSI at RFC. Was told waiting list 9-12 months but to phone once we had been on the list for 6 months for an update.
Hoping it will happen before the end of the year x


----------



## IVF#1 (Oct 29, 2013)

Hopeful32 we've just finished treatment at RFC and from memory we where on the waiting list for around 7-8 months.

You should def phone them when 6 months is up and keep torturing them lol.

Good luck


----------



## wibblebit (Sep 12, 2014)

We've done ICSI at RVH twice, if you have any questions I'm happy to help. Just found out second time stuck and I'm over the moon  

I found the staff there very kind, and although we had a different consultant nearly every visit  they were all professional, attentive and helpful. 

First time I was on a 225 UI dose of Gonal-F and the second I was on 450 UI. Double the dose. I guess I'm just saying, don't lose heart if first go doesn't work, you have to find out how your body responds.


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Wibblebit. Can you tell me what vitamins/ foods you ate through your treatment? This is our first go thanks


----------



## happy girl (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Wibblebit. Thanks for call the advice. Trying to eat healthy but have the odd treat. All the best with your pregnancy


----------

